
Ajit Pai doubts Elon Musk’s SpaceX broadband-latency claims - ryan_j_naughton
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/05/elon-musks-promise-of-low-latency-broadband-meets-skepticism-at-fcc/
======
ipnon
Ajit Pai is irrelevant to technical arguments. He has a plausibly deniable
ulterior motive. "Ajit Pai is proposing limits on SpaceX's ability to apply
for funding from a $16 billion rural-broadband program."

I struggle to see how the American federal government is incentivizing
innovation in any capacity. American innovation today stems [p.i.] entirely
from the universities, startups and liberal society.

